# Bikepark Winterberg nach Regen fahrbar?



## AciD_Coffee (30. Juni 2016)

Hi,

kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen ob der Bikepark in Winterberg fahrbar ist, wenn es die Tage vorher geregnet hat? War letztes Jahr in Sölden (Teäre Line) und da war es super. Ganze Nacht durchgeregnet und nächsten furz trocken.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Chainzuck (30. Juni 2016)

Natürlich ist es nach regen fahrbar! Warum auch nicht?
Außer vlt die northshore Strecke die wird bei Nässe oft gesperrt, zurecht, weil kein Hasendraht verbaut ist.
Wenn du mit fahrbar aber meinst, dass es am nächsten Tag trocken ist, dann nicht. Da im Wald brauchts immer ein bisschen, bis es ab trocknet. 
Sollte es mal so stark Gewittert haben, dass Streckenabschnitte repariert werden müssen, wird das auf der Website stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AciD_Coffee (2. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank Chainzuck


----------



## Funghi (11. Oktober 2017)

Moinsen,

da ich irgendwie kein winterberg thread gefunden hab, frach ick einfach mal hier: war wer die letzten Tage in Winterberg? Wollten moin spontan hin und würd gern wissen, wie die Strecken so sind 

Grüsse


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich rate jetzt mal: einigermaßen mit den üblichen Bremswellen an den dööfsten Stellen


----------



## Funghi (11. Oktober 2017)

also wie immer  ging mir eher um Nässigkeitsfaktor


----------



## Chainzuck (11. Oktober 2017)

Funghi schrieb:


> also wie immer  ging mir eher um Nässigkeitsfaktor


Es ist hier grad sau nass.


Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------

